# To sin or not to sin



## ronpasley (Dec 5, 2010)

TO SIN OR NOT TO SIN

WHICH DO YOU BELIEVE?

MUST WE SIN EVERY DAY?

OR

CAN WE LIVE SIN FREE?



WOULD YOU WANT TO LIVE FREE FROM SIN?

DO YOU BELIEVE THAT GOD SAYS WHAT HE MEANS, AND MEANS WHAT HE SAYS?



READ WHAT GOD SAYS ABOUT SIN
(KJV)

Exo. 20:20       That his fear may be before your faces, that ye SIN NOT.

Exo. 32:33       Whosoever hath sinned against me, him WILL I BLOT OUT of my book.

Psa. 69:28       Let them be BLOTTED OUT of the book of the living, and not be written with the righteous.

Pro. 16:6         By the fear of the Lord men DEPART FROM EVIL.

Eze. 18:4, 20   The SOUL that SINNETH, it shall DIE.

Mat. 6:23         But if THINE EYE BE EVIL, THY WHOLE BODY shall be FULL OF DARKNESS. 

Mat. 7:23         DEPART from me, ye that work INIQUITY.

Mat. 16:19      Whatsoever thou shalt BIND ON EARTH shall be BOUND IN HEAVEN.

Luke 13:27     DEPART from me, ALL ye WORKERS of INIQUITY.

John 1:29        Behold the Lamb of God, which TAKETH AWAY THE SIN of the world.

John 5:14        Behold, thou art made whole: SIN NO MORE, lest a worse thing come unto thee.

John 8:11        GO, AND SIN NO MORE.

John 8:32        And ye shall know the truth, and the TRUTH shall make you FREE.

John 8:34        WHOSOEVER COMMITTETH SIN is the SERVANT OF SIN.

John 8:36        If the SON therefore shall make you FREE, ye shall be FREE INDEED.

John 9:31        God heareth not SINNERS.

Rom.  6:1-2     What shall we say then? Shall we continue in sin, that grace may abound? GOD FORBID. How shall we, that are DEAD TO SIN, live any longer therein?

Rom. 6:6          Knowing this, that our old man is crucified with him, that the body of sin might be destroyed, that henceforth we should not serve sin.

Rom. 6:7          For he that is dead is FREED FROM SIN.

Rom. 6:11       Be DEAD indeed UNTO SIN, but ALIVE UNTO GOD through Jesus Christ our Lord.

Rom. 6:12       LET NOT SIN therefore reign in your MORTAL BODY

Rom. 6:13       NEITHER YIELD ye your members as instruments of unrighteousness UNTO SIN

Rom. 6:14       For SIN SHALL NOT HAVE DOMINION over you

Rom. 6:15       SHALL WE SIN, because we are not under the law, but under grace? GOD FORBID.

Rom. 6:16       Know ye not, that to whom ye yield yourselves servants to obey, his servants ye are to whom ye obey; whether of SIN UNTO DEATH, or of obedience unto righteousness?

Rom. 6:18       Being then made FREE FROM SIN, ye became the servants of righteousness.

Rom. 6:20       For when ye were the SERVANTS OF SIN, ye were FREE FROM RIGHTEOUSNESS.

Rom. 6:22       But now being made FREE FROM SIN, and become servants to God, ye have your fruit unto HOLINESS

Rom. 6:23       For the WAGES of SIN is DEATH

Rom. 8:2          FREE FROM the law of sin and death.

Rom. 8:3          CONDEMNED SIN in the FLESH

Rom. 8:10       If CHRIST be IN you, the BODY is DEAD because of sin

1 Cor. 6:9        Know ye not that the UNRIGHTEOUS SHALL NOT inherit the kingdom of God?

1 Cor. 10:21   Ye CANNOT drink the cup of the Lord, and the cup of devils

1 Cor. 15:34   Awake to righteousness, and SIN NOT

Gal. 5:21         They which do such things SHALL NOT inherit the kingdom of God.

Eph. 4:26         Be ye angry, and SIN NOT

Eph. 4:27         NEITHER GIVE PLACE to the devil.

Eph. 5:27         HOLY and without blemish.

Col. 1:22         To present you HOLY and UNBLAMEABLE and UNREPROVEABLE IN HIS SIGHT:

Col. 3:5            MORTIFY therefore YOUR MEMBERS which are UPON THE EARTH

1 Thes. 3:13   To the end he may stablish your hearts UNBLAMEABLE IN HOLINESS before God

1 Tim 5:20      THEM THAT SIN REBUKE BEFORE ALL, that others may also fear

2 Tim 2:19      Let everyone that nameth the name of Christ DEPART FROM INIQUITY

Titus 2:12       Teaching us that DENYING ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should LIVE SOBERLY, RIGHTEOUSLY, AND GODLY IN THIS PRESENT WORLD

Titus 2:14       REDEEM US FROM ALL INIQUITY

Heb. 9:28         WITHOUT SIN UNTO SALVATION

Heb. 10:26      FOR IF WE SIN WILLFULLY

1 Pet. 2:11      ABSTAIN FROM FLESHLY LUST, which war against the soul

1 Pet. 2:21      CHRIST also suffered for us, Leaving us an example, that YE SHOULD FOLLOW HIS STEPS

1 Pet. 2:22      WHO DID NO SIN

1 Pet. 4:1         He that hath suffered in the flesh HATH CEASED FROM SIN

1 Pet. 4:2         NO LONGER should LIVE the rest of his time IN THE FLESH to the lusts of men, but to the will of GOD 

2 Pet. 2:4         If GOD SPARED NOT THE ANGELS THAT SINNED, but cast them down to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----

2 Pet. 2:5         AND SPARED NOT THE OLD WORLD, but saved Noah

2 Pet. 2:6         MAKING THEM AN ENSAMPLE unto those that after should live ungodly

2 Pet. 2:9         THE LORD KNOWETH HOW TO DELIVER THE GODLY OUT OF TEMPTATIONS

1 John 1:7       THE BLOOD OF JESUS CHRIST HIS SON CLEANSETH US FROM ALL SIN

1 John 1:9       AND TO CLEANSE US FROM ALL UNRIGHTEOUSNESS

1 John 2:1       THAT YE SIN NOT,

1 John 2:6       HE THAT SAITH HE ABIDETH IN HIM OUGHT himself also so TO WALK, EVEN AS HE WALKED 

1 John 3:6       Whosoever abideth in him SINNETH NOT

1 John 3:8       HE THAT COMMITTETH SIN IS OF THE DEVIL

1 John 3:9       WHOSOEVER IS BORN OF GOD DOTH NOT COMMIT SIN

1 John 3:10    Whosoever DOTH NOT righteousness IS NOT OF GOD

1 John 5:18    Whosoever IS BORN OF GOD SINNETH NOT

2 John 9          Whosoever TRANSGRESSETH, AND ABIDETH NOT in the doctrine of Christ, HATH NOT GOD

3 John 11        He that DOETH GOOD IS OF GOD, but he that DOETH EVIL HATH NOT SEEN GOD AND THERE SHALL IN NO WISE ENTER INTO IT ANYTHING THAT DEFILETH, NEITHER WHATSOEVER WORKETH ABOMINATION OR MAKETH A LIE





Galatians 5:19-21 Now the works of the flesh are manifest, which are these: Adultery, fornication, uncleanness, lasciviousness, idolatry, witchcraft, hatred, variance, emulations, wrath, strife, seditions, heresies, envyings, murders, drunkenness, revelings, and such like: of the which I tell you before, as I have told you in time past, that they which do such things shall not inherit the kingdom of God.



Revelation 21:8 But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and *****mongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone, which is the second death.



2 Timothy 3:l-5 This know also that in the last days perilous times shall come.  For men shall be lovers of their own selves, covetous, boasters, proud, blasphemers, disobedient to parents, unthankful, unholy, without natural affection, trucebreakers, false accusers, incontinent, fierce, despisers of those that are good, traitors, heady, highminded, lovers of pleasure more than lovers of God; Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof: from such turn away.



FOR ALL (HAVE) SINNED - Have is past tense not present tense


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 5, 2010)

ok Ron good one now we are getting into the meat of the word, and believe me some will choke on it. no we do not have to sin every day, I don,t. but when I do I know it and repent right away. I think one problem is some people call things sin that are not, like thinking a bad thought or being tempted, those are not sins they are only sin  if you obey the temptation or thought because we know Jesus was tempted so how can it be a sin? only if you give into it. when it comes cast it down get it out of your mind. God has broken the power of sin over us, we are to act righteous as we are in Gods sight he no longer sees us as sinners but SONS and daughters, we have a new nature Gods nature. so if a person is living a life of sin something is wrong, and most of the time it is not knowing WHO YOU ARE IN CHRIST, we are to live in total victory over sin. sin shall not lord it over you. ok you got me preaching GLORY BE TO GOD FOREVER.


----------



## revrandyf (Dec 5, 2010)

No - I do not have to sin;  I am set free from the power of sin by the power of the Holy Spirit living in me; but unfortunately I do sin because I have not "arrived" as Paul said; but I go forward, maturing and learning constantly.  I am a work-in-progress; the good news is God isn't through with me yet!!


----------



## christianhunter (Dec 6, 2010)

revrandyf said:


> No - I do not have to sin;  I am set free from the power of sin by the power of the Holy Spirit living in me; but unfortunately I do sin because I have not "arrived" as Paul said; but I go forward, maturing and learning constantly.  I am a work-in-progress; the good news is God isn't through with me yet!!



Amen!
I cannot add a thing to this one.


----------

